# Help Me Decide....New Ariens Deluxe 28 or repair



## Tommymc (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi...I ran across this forum while researching a new Deluxe 28. I've been using a 60's Ariens Sno-Thro since Dad bought it new. I blew the motor in this last storm...heavy wet snow. I believe the connecting rod broke, and am currently trying to decide whether I want to repair it (myself) or buy a new beast. 

I'm almost sold on the new Ariens Deluxe 28, but have a few concerns. The major one is the AutoTurn. Of course, I'm set in my ways and *one* with my old blower, so I'm suspicious of anything new.....but I like the AT....in theory. The concern is that my driveway is uneven gravel and frozen tire ruts are the norm. With all the talk of unadjusted skids and body misalignment causing problems, I have to wonder if I'll be constantly fighting this machine? I'd love to hear from anybody who uses the AT specifically under uneven conditions.

The other minor design issue is the brace that holds the auger in the mouth of the blower. It looks like it would collect snow. 

I'll probably be tearing down the old Tecumseh anyway, just to see what I can do....but I could be easily persuaded to invest in a bigger "orange". 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## OldAriensRuleNewEngland (Mar 27, 2013)

Myself, I am a plumber... I fix stuff. I do not like new things made cheaper or overseas. I myself, would fix your old machine, and I'd be looking for another US made engine. New or NOS or whatever...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello tommy, welcome to *SBF!!* if you buy the deluxe 28 it would give you more time to fix up the old sno-thro the right way and at a more leasurly pace


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hay Tommy. Welcome to the forum.

I hate to say it, but I think the Auto Turn will frustrate you with your driveway as you described it. It will jump and move around on you, even with the scraper bar jacked way up.

As far as the front brace collecting snow, I have not had that problem. And if I did, so be it. Before I put my blower away after each use, I take a small straw broom and clean it off. If there was snow hung up in there, I would just clear it out, then I tun the augers for a minute or two. 

Maybe look for the deluxe 28 with the trigger. My last Ariens had that, and was pretty nice, but then again I have a glass smooth black top drive.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I say fix the old one and buy the new one too.
New is nice, but heck, over 50 years old, isn't it like part of the family by now?

Fixing the original engine would be nice to keep it original, but you could also re-power it with a replacement engine.

Buy the new one but fix the old one.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Tommymc said:


> Hi...I ran across this forum while researching a new Deluxe 28. I've been using a 60's Ariens Sno-Thro since Dad bought it new. I blew the motor in this last storm...heavy wet snow. I believe the connecting rod broke, and am currently trying to decide whether I want to repair it (myself) or buy a new beast.
> 
> I'm almost sold on the new Ariens Deluxe 28, but have a few concerns. The major one is the AutoTurn. Of course, I'm set in my ways and *one* with my old blower, so I'm suspicious of anything new.....but I like the AT....in theory. The concern is that my driveway is uneven gravel and frozen tire ruts are the norm. With all the talk of unadjusted skids and body misalignment causing problems, I have to wonder if I'll be constantly fighting this machine? I'd love to hear from anybody who uses the AT specifically under uneven conditions.
> 
> ...


 do both...if you can afford a new machine, have at it. but don't trash the old one. a connecting rod is very cheap, bolt a new one in the old machine, keep it for posterity.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

there are new old stock tecumsaparts in warehouse's here in the states. or better yet slap a shiny new BRIGGS on it and call it a day well done. ALOHA from the frozen tundra.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

buy a predator from harbor freight and just repower it


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

43128 said:


> buy a predator from harbor freight and just repower it


+1 You didn't specify what engine is on the old one, but the new Predator is probably almost the same dimensions. Should be able to use your old pulley and the only change needed would be knock out the old mounting studs to put longer bolts in and maybe move the crank rod slightly.

The 212cc engines can be had for $80 - $120 depending on sales and coupons. They are rated as 6.5 - 7 HP and people are using them to replace anything from 3.5 HP to 8 HP engines.

You can always keep the original engine and rebuild it in the summer time.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome from the Garden State. I'm old school myself


----------



## Tommymc (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! Frankly, I'm pleasantly surprised at all support for fixing the old one. Ed, you're right, it *is* like part of the family now. I enjoy keeping it running and telling folks it's the same one I used in high school (class of '69) Full disclosure: The original H50 motor did the same thing a few years ago during a late spring storm with heavy slush. I figured that was the time to cash it in, but all the local stores had sold out of snowblowers. I ended up finding a "rebuilt" H60 motor of the same vintage and slapped that on. 

I've never been inside a motor before. Rebuilt plenty of carbs, and done a lot of external work but never performed surgery. Last night (emboldened by some youtube videos) I pulled the H60 apart and confirmed that the only obvious damage is the connecting rod. As far as I can see, the only things I'll need are a few gaskets, a new rod, and a torque wrench (which I've been wanting anyway) Heck, if this goes well, I'll probably have a go at the H50 too.

I *am* financially able to afford a new snowblower, and frankly it makes sense to buy one sometime before I retire and go on a fixed income. Storage space for two machines is a bit of an issue though....... It might come down to which arrives first...the new parts, or a heavy snow storm.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree with others.. even just buy a 'used' tec 5-6hp and throw it on (20minutes-1/2hour) and rebuild the 6hp in the summer. I know buying used is hit-miss but I've had good luck with motors off blowers that have trashed gear boxes. New is always nicer- but just throwing this option out there (It might have been mentioned and I missed it)


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

buy the new unit. the auto turn is a non issue. i love mine and my driveway aint all that even


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

They sell sheds you know?
Purrfect for storing a few snow blowers.
I think soon I will have to get another...just for a few blowers.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm for fixing the old one as well. 
If you have the time I'd get the engine true bored (a part of blue printing), install a new piston of the proper size (probably not the original size due to wear), rings and bearings along with the rod. Parts may add $40 t0 $50 bucks but what's that over the years. At that point the engine is good for many more productive years. 
If you want to get weird take it someplace and have the engine totally blueprinted. That will increase hp and longevity due to the reduced friction. I used to race go karts and you cannot win unless the engine has been blueprinted. It makes that much difference. For those that don't know all blueprinting does is properly align the cylinder(s) and crank. It brings the engine to spec... unlike the factory's assembly.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

pfn said:


> I'm for fixing the old one as well.
> If you have the time I'd get the engine true bored (a part of blue printing), install a new piston of the proper size (probably not the original size due to wear), rings and bearings along with the rod. Parts may add $40 t0 $50 bucks but what's that over the years. At that point the engine is good for many more productive years.
> If you want to get weird take it someplace and have the engine totally blueprinted. That will increase hp and longevity due to the reduced friction. I used to race go karts and you cannot win unless the engine has been blueprinted. It makes that much difference. For those that don't know all blueprinting does is properly align the cylinder(s) and crank. It brings the engine to spec... unlike the factory's assembly.


Put a turbo charger on it too, with an after burner. 
Make it shoot flames.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Put a turbo charger on it too, with an after burner.
> Make it shoot flames.


Blueprinting for single cylinder engines is less than $100 around here and the value due to reduced wear is substantial. If the engine is apart why not? Everything will be as the manufacturer dreamed. Make it the best it can be.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

pfn said:


> Blueprinting for single cylinder engines is less than $100 around here and the value due to reduced wear is substantial. If the engine is apart why not? Everything will be as the manufacturer dreamed. Make it the best it can be.


I hear you, I just never heard of anyone doing it for a small engine.
Makes sense if your going to be racing it.

I was just trying to add a little humor.

For a hundred bucks he could get a new predator engine, which a lot speak highly of here.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> I hear you, I just never heard of anyone doing it for a small engine.
> Makes sense if your going to be racing it.
> 
> I was just trying to add a little humor.
> ...


"I was just trying to add a little humor.". I took no offense and I'm all in for the Predator but... if I'm rebuilding I'm going for broke.


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Buy the new one - I just bought the Ariens Deluxe 30" with Auto-turn and love it. I use it on an uneven and steep driveway. Just took it down a steep hill to snowblow an ice staking rink on a lake that hasn't been touched by a blower or shovels since the start of the season. Works fine for me.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the new one probably will not last as long as the old one


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Make real sure there are no hairline cracks under the gas tank or behind the starter if you are going to be putting a new rod in it. Also, make sure you clean the crankshaft journal real well too as the aluminum from the rod will be stuck on it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Fix or replace*

There's advantages to doing both, especially if you're like me with a separate garage. Put one in the garage to blow in front of the garage on one in a shed to blow out front. Plus you'll have a backup in case one doesn't want to start for whatever reason


----------



## Tommymc (Dec 13, 2014)

pckeen said:


> Buy the new one - I just bought the Ariens Deluxe 30" with Auto-turn and love it. I use it on an uneven and steep driveway. Just took it down a steep hill to snowblow an ice staking rink on a lake that hasn't been touched by a blower or shovels since the start of the season. Works fine for me.


Glad to hear that. I blow several paths in the yard as well as the driveway.


Things might still come down to getting a new one. I replaced the rod and now can't get the sucker to fire up. There's no spark. BTW this was a replacement motor which I put in a few years ago. A few years back, I threw a rod in the original H50. I was able to find this used H60 that was an exact fit. So of course, there is the 4th option of throwing a new rod in the old H50, troubleshooting the H60, buying a new replacement motor, or splurging on the new Deluxe 28.


----------



## flintmich (Nov 18, 2014)

Tommymc said:


> I replaced the rod and now can't get the sucker to fire up. There's no spark.


Check the gap between the flywheel and the ignition coil. A common trick is to use a typical business card. Place it between the coil and the magnets of the flywheel, allowing the magnet to draw the coil tightly to the card, and tighten the bolts. Slide the business card out and the gap should be set within acceptable specs. If you're confident that the gap is set correctly, check to make sure the "kill wire" coming from the coil isn't pinched between any of the engine cowling or otherwise touching ground anywhere. If neither of those are the problem, you may have to replace the ignition coil.

And for the record, I'm old school as well. Like many of the others here, I prefer to go with the older, better quality equipment. "They don't make em like they used to" Like someone else said, new is nice, for a while. If you buy a new blower, keep the old one and rebuild it back to new. It will still be running when your "new" blower has rusted away to nothing.
Best of luck.


----------

